# anyone tried this Imax Quattro B6?



## taikei (Dec 10, 2009)

take a look at http://okhobby.hk/product.php?id_product=880

anyone already tried it?
it would be cheaper than Bantam charger










Specifications 
Operating voltage range： 11.0～18.0Volt
Circuit power： max 200W(4X50W)
Charge current range： 0.1～5A
Discharge current range： 0.1～1.0A
Net Weight： 1090g
Dimensions： 220X160X60mm
Charger power: 50Watts, current is regulated accordingly
Cell count: 1-15Nicd/NiMH cells; 1-6S Lipo/Lilon/Life cells; 1-10Lead-Active cells(2V to 20V)
Current drain for balancing Lithoum: 300mAh
Charge termination: automatic, negative delta peak for NiCd/NiMh; and automatic, voltage-dependent, CC-CV process


----------

